# Best medical college



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi everyone
That's my first thread in medstudentz  indeed the first post .

I wanted to know about the best medical colleges in pakistan, both governmental and private. 

InshAllah in 2011, I'll be applying and giving all the possible entry tests, including AMC, agha khan , NUST plus Punjab's MCAT. 

I am an A-level student right now and finding it difficult to prepare for all of them. 
Any useful tips needed.........  

One last question.
Is Fatima Jinnah better than King Edward or vice versa????

Thanks #wink


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to international medical forum #grin ! 
King Edward medical university is the oldest and best one in government sector.
Aga Khan not only the best one in private sector, its king among all medical institutions of Pak. 
As for preparation, if U r interested in giving MCAT den do consulte FSC books . . 
SAT-2 books will help u in preparing for Aga Khan.

Fatima Jinnah is unique in being good medical college for girls, but U cant compare it with K.E > K.E has no match in gov sector.:happy:


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Fatima Jinnah is best medical college for GIRLS, King Edward has top merit and is also one of favourites of students!!
But I will prefer Fatima Jinnah on King Edward!!!!


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

peoples medical college for girls is also good one#yes


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Well thanks everyone... anas's post is realyy informative... 

And I think I asked fr the best one... np #wink

Well I personally am prefering KE ... and fatimah jinnah's a good choice as well
But yeah KE 's the BEST! 

And how should I prepare for MCAT apart from FSC books? Where can I find the defined syllabus for MCAT ? Please guide me via a link to the direct page. 

Thanks/#happy


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

#happysimply go to UHS site: ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..

U will find find eveything in syllabus and model paper for MCAT 2011.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

thnx


----------



## FAIZA BATOOL (Dec 15, 2010)

miss areeba mcat is not a difficult test only if you don,t confuse.all the mcqs given in this test are totally from fsc books even sentences of english are taken from the fsc books.it is only ratta that can save you her.for example in chemistry regarding the names of catalysts there were approx. 10 mcqs which were so confusing in 2010 1st mcat test.the last thing is that only that person can go through this test who work hard and reads line to line.my best wishes to you


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

You have to master fsc books from A to z if u want to get admission in top government medical colleges. Memorize all the facts and figures from sciences. And clear all concepts. I gave mcat this year. Physics questions were full of numericals and calculations. Chemistry was ok. I found biology and english quite easy. So basically you have to be adept in general grammer and learn everything from fsc books.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Thnx guys. Today was my second day to Kips, and I am pissed off right nw ....ekkk

No doubt they teach very very well... but since i am 4m Alevel I dont it difficult to built in the concept, although that ratta system is pissing me off... 

And now there r some chapters excluded as well so what do you guys think will UHS still give some qstn from there although they r still nt in the syllabus ????

confused !#sad


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

@faizabatool I got to know that now the sentences , grammar or vocab. part won't be from fsc books, rather we'll have to memorize the word list? isn't that true?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah itz true & mst probably UHS will not dare to give qstn frm Xcluded chs. 

bt stil itz UHS > 'University of Harrasing Students' #laugh#grin 

so cant say anything with surety #wink !


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope they don't give otherwise I'll be gone Allah forbid! 

Btw any quick tips for Agha Khan tests??? Where can I get some model papers?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

fsc textbooks & SAT 2 subject test books for sciences. 
SAT 1 for english
o levels maths
but have no idea for science reasoning questions . .
hop dis will help.#happy 

& only acadmies like KIPS have model papers for AKU etc.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum guys. Please make sure to read the general forum rules or some posts may end up being deleted. You can find the link in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## sana 108 (Dec 29, 2010)

plz temme shuld we stdy the A levels books too 4 new syllabus??? #sad i've seen model papers although the syllabus is changed n recmnded books include A levels books too bt phr b questions to sb fsc ki books se hain...

*[Mod Edit]: ^Posting like this is not allowed. Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


----------

